# Jessica & Salem



## Fuzzy_moo (Mar 9, 2011)

Jessica the siamese (who is living with my mom as I recently moved out into my own property) and Salem who unfortunately passed away 14 months ago at the age of 18.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Awww they look lovely! They look like they are planning trouble


----------



## Fuzzy_moo (Mar 9, 2011)

merothe said:


> Awww they look lovely! They look like they are planning trouble


Thanks  and just the siamese is planning! Salem wasn't the brightest cookie in the jar  loved him all the same though


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Well every evil genius needs a sidekick


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

merothe said:


> Well every evil genius needs a sidekick


:lol:

cute cats!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww cute cats


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

aww lovely cats x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a lovely picture, sorry that Salem is no longer here , i hope you have lots of happy memories of him, _


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: such a shame about Salem  18 is a good age though


----------

